# Cheese



## murraysmokin (Dec 2, 2017)

It's time to start stocking up...tillamook cheddar & some gouda on the smoker.


----------



## tropics (Dec 2, 2017)

How many hours you going to smoke then,just had some Tillamook Cheddar last week fantastic cheese
Richie


----------



## flipman77 (Dec 2, 2017)

Right with ya on the stocking up !!





murraysmokin said:


> It's time to start stocking up...tillamook cheddar & some gouda on the smoker.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 2, 2017)

That's gonna be a nice batch of cheese.
Gary


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like you both should be set for a little while.


----------



## b-one (Dec 2, 2017)

This is one cheesy thread,way to go!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2017)

Yea that's a load of cheese.
I like to give some of mine away as Christmas presents.
Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 4, 2017)

tropics said:


> How many hours you going to smoke then,just had some Tillamook Cheddar last week fantastic cheese
> Richie



We enjoy the Tillamook as well...I smoked this batch with the Amezen using 1/2 pit masters blend & apple pellets for about 4.5 hours.


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 4, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> Looks like you both should be set for a little while.



With the holidays this cheese wont last very long.


----------



## markh024 (Feb 24, 2018)

Im doing my first ever cold cheese smoke. 2 bricks of pepper jack, 2 of cheddar bacon, 1 of med cheddar, 1 of sharp. I pulled 3 at 2hours full smoke, the other 3 are going 3 hours. Fingers crossed its a success. Smoker has been in between 60-70 the whole time.


----------

